# How did you choose your User's Name?



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've been curious about this when viewing some of the User's Names here in ehMac land. Thought I'd start a thread on this. Never seen one before I figured others may be curious as well. If you'd rather not divulge in any "secrets" of how you came to choose your User's Name, that's fine.
For me, csonni pertains to my first and last name, as some of you may have figured who have either sold items to me or purchased items from me. How about the rest of you?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Witness protection rules prevent disclosure of that information.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Mine is my an old employee number from a previous company. I had to use it to do anything at that company, so I figured that I'd use it here too.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

Mine should be self explanatory to old school geeks - and sufficiently uninteresting to others.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

*Not the Walrus and...*

Because yellowmattercustarddrippingfromadeaddog'seye is far too long and depressing...


----------



## rb42 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Don't Panic*

my initials+Douglas Adams


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

By ditching all things Windows I have become truly enlightened and ________ (insert my username here).


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It's my name, and it's what I do.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

it's my nickname and last initial, which forms a word meaning (when used figuratively) "a profound difference."

As for the literal meaning (a gaping emptiness) -- well, we don't talk about that.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I own most of Mississauga.


----------



## Gamalen (Sep 7, 2007)

My userid is based on a call sign of a fighter pilot from the series: Pensacola: wings of gold in the late 90's. The charachter reminded me of myself, so i've been using his call sign as user id's in forums.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

3rd of 4 brothers


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

It's me name...


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

In honour of an old outdoor clothing store in the town of Lion's Head (also my favourite spot to sea-kayak), half way up the Bruce Peninsula, which closed down a while back. The owner use to hand out bubble gum to everyone that walked into the store. Great t-shirts!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

brand of tubes for guitar amps.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

However- thanks for the links. I wouldn't have posted were I to find those.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

/


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

I have had mine for years now. More people know me by this name than my real name. No laughing at my old (or current) dating and social website profiles if you google it. 

It's just basically a made up name I created. "DAM" are my initials, "Mac" because yes I like Mac, "X" just because I thought it would be sexy. Pronounced "DAMN MAX". Yes I know it sounds like I say Damn Macs but it was meant as "I love Macs" kinda name".


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Is my band.


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

This is the first username, and just about the only username, I've ever had. I wanted to start posting comments on a MMA forum and needed a handle that would strike fear in the hearts of key board warriors everywhere...





Then I decided at the last minute to do just the opposite.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

My computer chose my name for me back in 1994 on my Mac Lc475.

My name is in the short form of my full name.

Dave


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

1999: clone+koan = kloan 
_ (A kōan (公案; Japanese: kōan, Chinese: gōng-àn, Korean: gong'an, Vietnamese: công án) is a story, dialogue, question, or statement in the history and lore of Chán (Zen) Buddhism, generally containing aspects that are inaccessible to rational understanding, yet may be accessible to intuition. A famous kōan is: "Two hands clap and there is a sound; what is the sound of one hand?" (oral tradition, attributed to Hakuin Ekaku, 1686-1769, considered a reviver of the kōan tradition in Japan)._

KÅ�an - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

My rank and initials


----------



## iMuck (Oct 15, 2007)

Because ______ around with my computer. Just thank goodness it's called a Mac, not a Fac


----------



## jmac (Feb 16, 2003)

...the "j" bone connects to the ... "i" bone ... and as my name begins with "j", it made sense to create the "jMac"


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Explanation Self Contained.


----------



## doole (Jan 6, 2008)

groovetube said:


> brand of tubes for guitar amps.


...and good ones they are, in my Mesa...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm a guy, and I live in Toronto.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I am not just "a" - I am "the".


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Geeky biology. Genus name for a plant common to west coast estuaries.


----------



## Starkicker (Jun 12, 2007)

One of my favourite bands (that quite possibly me and 3 other people have ever heard of) from the 90's.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

My initials... I know, not all that creative.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

easy to type 4 letter sequence


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

I find Black to be a short, simple, good and surprisingly commonly uncommon.

.... and it goes good with anything.


----------



## iSynth (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm a musician who uses synthesizers and I had just bought my first iMac.


----------



## islander (Jan 31, 2001)

Not terribly inventive--I live on an island.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

islander said:


> Not terribly inventive--I live on an island.


I lol'd.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

moonsocket said:


> Is my band.


w00t... I was at the Hamilton show the last time you were in town with Eric's Trip... 
amazing show... 



oh and my name is from my all time favourite punk rock band.. Bad Religion, and i have been using this handle for years (upwards of 14 years).


BReligion


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

Cam Canola was the spokesperson (spokes-plant) for Roundup (a systemic, broad-spectrum herbicide produced by the U.S. company Monsanto - thanx wiki). Like most celebrity endorsements I'm sure Cam never new the horrors associated with the product he pitched for. But then again, he was, himself, genetically modified. After one season he was harvested, crushed and turned into oil. That's the way things go in the U.S. I suspect.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Just A Mac Guy


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

BReligion said:


> oh and my name is from my all time favourite punk rock band.. Bad Religion, and i have been using this handle for years (upwards of 14 years).


I'm way out of their target demographic, but I freakin' LOVE Bad Religion ...


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

my favorite color and computer


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

I came across something on a web site that randomly generated goofy band names. I copied down a few of them and used them for various usernames and passwords. One I used a lot was Gratuitous Beets, which I changed to GratuitousApplesauce upon joining ehMac many moons ago now.

A few others that I liked were: SlackJawedGimp, FunkSandwich and MegaMegaMega(your first name). Feel free to use any of these lurkers. 

I kinda wished I'd picked a name that wasn't as long. Every time I log in I have to sound out the word in my head, gra - tu - it - ous ... and I still get it wrong about a third of time. 3 letters would have been good.


----------



## Macinguelph (Oct 27, 2007)

I run Macintosh computers and I live in Guelph - fairly obvious. Earlier in life I could have been Macinburlington! Yes I know; a very limited imagination - I am frequently jealous of others witty tag lines and quotes.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The recurring chronosynclastically-infundibulated dog in the novels of the late, great Kurt Vonnegut.


----------



## Isight (Oct 20, 2007)

It just fit!!!! (and apple also made the iSight camera)


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

It's my name! That's about as pure as you can get. (I don't go in for "handles".. reminds me too much of CB radio days....)


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

*Warning - Eggheads ahead*

The name that Lord Beckford of Fonthill gave to his dog. Confer Wiki. I was unable to get the email address back in the 90's. I guess other Beckfordians beat me to it. Fartleberries themselves are often dropped in online forums for others to clean up. :lmao:


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Great replies. Good to know some of these tidbits. I also am wondering what so inspired the images that appear next to your User Name. THOM- is that a pic of your likeness or something close to resemblance? As you can see, I have nothing set as an image for my User Name. I suppose I should consider getting something in there.


----------



## bronzejolene (Jun 3, 2005)

Years ago I needed a username for some long forgotten site, since I was using a bronze powerbook, i used bronze. Then, unlike Black, it became increasingly difficult to use that username elsewhere. I added my car's nickname to the end and never had a problem with the name already being used. My car is also bronze, so that fits too.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

csonni said:


> Great replies. Good to know some of these tidbits. I also am wondering what so inspired the images that appear next to your User Name. THOM- is that a pic of your likeness or something close to resemblance? As you can see, I have nothing set as an image for my User Name. I suppose I should consider getting something in there.


My current Avatar is actually a mash up of a picture I did in Photoshop one day messing around and a PS'd image of the Space Battleship Yamato.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Another Douglas Adams fan.


Z.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Named after the guitar I play - a 62 Fender Duosonic - which I affectionately call "my baby" but I was not about to use that!


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Mine is based on my favorite type of movies, and one of my favorite songs is from the band of the same name, plus its on my license plate


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

csonni said:


> THOM- is that a pic of your likeness or something close to resemblance?


Not! Although some day I may look like that. Saw this old fellow on a little side street in Genoa, Italy last summer and was intrigued by his face. Took a long distance shot at full optical zoom but had to shoot around other tourists so he ended up not being centred. I look a few years younger, but may not be...  

The full image is here...
http://tinyurl.com/39k5b3


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I was a Lockheed rep. on the Aurora aircraft when it was being built for the Cdn. Forces


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, dull, really, it's my name, and I won't forget that! :lmao:


----------



## Firstuser (Feb 12, 2007)

Because I am the first Mac user in Canada - August 1983. That was a great secret to have for 5 months and I spent a great deal of time flying around introducing the new "Macintosh" to developers. It did fit in the overhead compartment of most aircraft back then - and I didn't have to open it at security - fortunately.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Last name is Sinclair. Friends all call me SINC for short.

Therefore: I SINC, thus the avatar, "iSync".


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

I'm a pretty huge Star Wars fan. Every external hard drive partition on my home network is named after a planet in the Star Wars Universe: Bespin, Dagobah, Kashyyk, Endor, Coruscant, Correlia, Tatooine, etc. My Network shows up for all to see as Millenium Falcon. My username is after one of the cooler yet less known Jedi "Kit Fisto" I just dropped the Kit. I suppose I could have a picture of him as my avator but I have a photo booth shot of me on my cell phone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

How boring am I ... my nick is my name and my avatar is a pic of me.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

HowEver said:


> I thought there were more such threads, but can't find them now. Must have been.


Happy to oblige.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

I always liked the Canadian game show Bumper Stumpers so my handle is what I do for a living. If you see a similar plate in Ontario....wave and say hi. ;-)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

My name is Bill, and I am fond of little rodents like gerbils.

So, gerbil + Bill = Gerbill


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

An old girl friend of mind used to say to me, "You're a beautiful creature." (her words not mine). Anyway she just started calling me creature. Way back when I had to start using usernames I tried to use "creature" but it was always already taken. So I just added the s (my first initial) and came up with screature. It was available, I knew I would remember it, and so it has been for over 15 years.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I just threw something together off of the top of my head because I thought I'd only peruse this place for a week or two and then move on. 
Who knew?


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

Spent the first 23 years of my life on PEI (spud) and use a Mac = spudmac. 

I'm finding this thread fun to read, even though it has been done before. I think it adds to the "community feeling", if that makes sense. People forget, and newcomers get to share. 

spudmac


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I tilt at windmills, much like Don Quixote, hence my nick.

Cheers


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine is a hybrid of my Scouting name (Chil) and nick name (bear)


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)




----------



## Snookaroo (Dec 12, 2007)

something my wife came up with one day....


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

I like mine because it's only mildly offensive... unlike my friend's handle for playing poker: knee grow. I can't believe they don't ban him for that!


----------



## bembol (Jun 27, 2006)

It's my (Filipino) nickname.


----------



## NewGuy (Jun 23, 2005)

When I first got started with you guys, I didn't know a thing about Macs. I figured the name might buy me some slack in case I asked a bunch of dumb questions.


----------



## Dammacx (May 22, 2006)

Gerbill said:


> My name is Bill, and I am fond of little rodents like gerbils.


Way tooooooo many jokes that I won't even touch.


----------



## ShotNiCam (May 23, 2007)

ShotNiCam ... Macintosh? Well, almost.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I am in the commercial lawn maintenance business, I run John Deere and Toro riding mowers.So I have been accused of of sitting a lot and giving out a little bull every now and then.So the name Sitting Bull was born..
Still looking for an Avatar to go with my name or I may have to make my own.
What a great way to get to know other users here.
Have a good night.
S.B.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Sitting Bull you have a sweet job! Perhaps the best, save a race car driver!

I used to cut my parents grass back in the day with the riding mower. Zooming around on that thing was fun! You probably have those huge big tractors eh!

Any home reno is an excuse to rent a bob cat for my dad and I.

cheers

My name is Adrian.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

Jamaican for "it's ME, man" as for the avatar, well, it's ME, man!


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

it was the worst thing i could come up with


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Adrian,
Not that huge, more for mobility and accessibility in tight areas. I do boulevards and industrial and commercial businesses and shopping malls. JD 445's and Toro Z 
Master320 zero radius dedicated mower. I am looking at some newer zero turns by JD. I also do some light landscaping when I have time. Less and less every year. Bones and back problems.
S.B


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

wanted a short username and had to use a minimum number of letters and easy to remember for most forums I use and wasnt already taken..- was looking up lots of information on the playstation and how to mod it that day, so psxp was born.


----------



## smellybook (Aug 31, 2006)

My 1st Mac Portable was an ibook G3 and the keyboard reeked of old socks and B.O which I nicknamed "smellybook"XX)


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

I think mine is a little bit obvious... someone here I think got it. 

Its my fascination with the spitfire planes

and.. I like the song Spitfire - The Progidy


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't care to use my name and I hate coming up with handles. 

I just grabbed something obscure out of a TV show I liked at the time, but as with all my handles I realized how ill suited and poorly chosen soon after I'd picked it. But that doesn't mean I have anything better to replace it with... So it shall stay.


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

My World of Warcraft hunter's name.

Silvestri


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

*origin of the name*

Mine comes from a Dane Cook comedy routine. Plus, I wanted something with "mac" in it.

The routine is about a guy using a very old condom he finds in his wallet. It is dried out and beaten and "creaks like an old boat" when he puts it on. He knows he shouldn't depend on it but, in the moment, goes for it anyway. So, he gives himself a pep talk and says, given the sorry state of the condom, when he "gets in there" he has to take it "nice & easy, mac & cheesey" and not go overboard.

A little off colour I know, but it made me laugh so hard when I heard him do the routine in real-life that I almost wet my pants!


----------



## benmossm (Mar 10, 2008)

mine is my old login name from programming class back in the day.
avatar is my favourite character from my favourite film


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

In 2001 I studied multimedia/graphic design. I was told to create a "mockup" company for myself to promote my portfolio. I chose the 2 types of graphics at the time, which were vector and pixel. Mixed them.. to create Vexel Media Solutions.

Since then, Vexel has become a style of design. 



> A vexel is a style of digital art that uses block shapes of color to create an image.
> 
> Vexels can be created in various methods but the overall process is to stack shapes of a certain shape and color to create a whole image. To the left is a very simple example of how the shapes work.
> Vexels can be closely traced from a photograph, drawn from scratch or based loosely on another picture. They can also be of anything at all - most commonly you will see vexels of people but they are not limited to that at all.
> You can achieve very different styles of vexels by the number of shapes you use. Very few shapes will give you a simple stylized look and using many shapes will give a more realistic look.


Interesting, no?


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Let me see here. i have had that nick for a long time, i think that was when they first released the Mac OSX that had the Aqua Interface. i loved it, i liked it and i also love the color oF Water "Blue"

Angel is pretty personal, but most people call me Angel "even though it ain't my real name", For my kindness to people or that i have rescuing many Cats. Now that i have 10, they also call me Cat Angel.

But that is how i got my nick Aqua Angel


----------



## seymorerage (Feb 28, 2008)

My old wrestling name as in you make me see more rage.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

My preferred name on other boards was already taken here, when the ubiquitous "i" was added to the front.

I never see them post, at all. :-(


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

iJohnHenry said:


> My preferred name on other boards was already taken here, when the ubiquitous "i" was added to the front.
> 
> I never see them post, at all. :-(


as ehMax to go in the database to make some user name changes. I hope he knows how to use MySQL


----------



## iDrifter (Nov 10, 2002)

My first handle was Drifter taken from my CB days. When S. Jobs came back to Apple and re-introduced the Mac with the iMac and became the intern CEO of Apple, people started to called him iCEO of Apple. It was then I attached the i to Drifter.


----------



## daddymac (Jun 29, 2008)

well, my first choice was (which i thought was quite clever 8)) was macdaddy, but was taken, hence daddymac. interesting origin, eh?


----------

